# Hệ thống Điện > Power >  Cấp cứu nguồn viễn thông power one

## huyquynhbk

tình hình e có cái nguồn power one 2500W hôm trước bật vẫn chạy bình thường , có áp ra 54V , hôm qua e bật thì k thấy có áp ra.các cụ giúp e xem nó bị bệnh gì, có phương án nào khắc phục được không. Nó bị hiện tượng như video ah,

----------

